# Spanish Beaches & Vintage portraits



## Arianor (Dec 21, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I have my website where I put my favorite pictures of beaches and tropical nature. 
The place is the Costa Brava. I also have vintage style portraits:  Arianor.net

 

Tell me what you think : )


----------



## limr (Dec 22, 2018)

Arianor said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have my website where I put my favorite pictures of beaches and tropical nature.
> The place is the Costa Brava. I also have vintage style portraits:  Arianor.net
> ...



Of what, the pictures or the website? If you want people to evaluate your website, then you should specify. If you want feedback on the images, you should choose 2 or 3 and post them, embedded, in a thread you create in one of the Photo Gallery forums, which is where folks post when they want comments or critique (C&C).


----------



## AlanKlein (Dec 22, 2018)

Nice website.  Are you in business?


----------



## Arianor (Dec 24, 2018)

Hi,

@limr: Yes the website.

@AlanKlein, thank you : ) Not yet, but thinking about it.


----------



## Christa Elrod (Apr 1, 2019)

Website is looking good, but my only suggestion is to change the color of tagline and navigation.


----------

